# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > خبر: معرفی وب سایت های فعال در زمینه آموزش طراحی وب سایت

## سعید کشاورز

سلام دوستان هدفم از ایجاد این تاپیک این بود که وب سایت هایی که در زمینه طراحی وب سایت فعالیت می کنن رو معرفی کنیم..زیاد مهم نیست که از عمر این وب سایت ها چقدر گذشته باشه..مهم اینه که بتونن به من و بقیه افراد کمک کنند...
برای معرفی وب سایت های مفید ابتدا یه توضیح مختصر بدین و سپس آدرس سایت رو قرار بدین..برای نمونه هم من چندتایی معرفی میکنم..
امیدوارم که بچه های انجمن هم دریغ نکنن و در این زمینه اطلاعات خوشون رو با ما به اشتراک بزارن..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)آموزش های جدید طراحی سایت
آدرس : طراحی سایت
..................................................  .............
2) )آموزش css و jquery و html  به صورت ویدئو
آدرس: www.p30sazan.com
..................................................  ............
3)وب سایت جومینا برای جوملا کاران
آدرس: www.joomina.ir
..................................................  .............
4)آموزش jquery و Flash و فتوشاپ و css
آدرس netpixel.ir
..................................................  ..........
5) اگه میخاین از تجربه حرفه ای ها استفاده کنید حتما از این وب سایت دیدن کنید...نکات بسیار آموزند های رو بیان کرده
آدرس : www.webtarget.ir
..................................................  ..........

امیدوارم دوستان هم اگه جای بدرد بخوری دارن معرفی کنند.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

سایت تخصصی و فعال در زمینه جی کوئری..سورس کد های آماده به همراه آموزش

www.ijquery.ir

----------


## khanlo.javid

با اجازه :

این وب سایت آقای محسن شفیعی هستش که خودم هم تو اون دارم فعالیت میکنم ، آموزش + معرفی : www.aparnet.ir

----------


## سعید کشاورز

بدون شک اکثر شما ها با وب سایت نارنجی آشنا هستین..این سایتی هم که معرفی میکنم داداش نارنجی هستش که در زمینه طراحی وب سایت ..برنامه نویسی وب سایت و ... نکات بروز و آموزنده ای رو بیان میکنه که از هیچ سایت دیگه ای کپی نشده و همه مطالب جدید و جالب هستش..
http://nardebaan.ir/

----------


## پروگرامنویس

سایت زیر یکی از بهترین سایت هایی بوده که من تو زمینه طراحی وبسایت دیدم! این سایت تمام نکات مربوط به html-css-js و ajax رو در دو سطح مبتدی و حرفه ای و با مثال برای آموزش گذاشته .پیشنهاد میکنم حتما یه سری بزنید من که خیلی ازش استفاده کردم
www.webgoo.ir

----------


## سعید کشاورز

یه وب سایت مناسب برای دیدن وب سایت های خلاق و خوشگل ایرانی..کلی میتونید از این نمونه ها ایده بگیرین
www.styles.ir

----------


## saeedtrb

اينم سايت خوبيه
http://developer1.ir/Default.aspx

----------


## سعید کشاورز

آموزش طراحی وب سایت برای مبتدیان ..قدم به قدم

ورود به سایت

----------


## behmard

اینم خیلی خوبه!
www.ehsanavr.com

----------


## سعید کشاورز

تست آنلاین صفحات وب در ورژنهای مختلف IE
آدرس سایت : http://www.modern.ie

لینک منبع و آشنایی با این سرویس

----------


## سعید کشاورز

آموزش html و سی اس اس و جاوا اسکریپت از پایه تا حرفه ای 
آدرس سایت : http://neopersia.org/

خود من با همین سایت شروع کردم..خیلی خوب توضیح داده..

----------


## سعید کشاورز

این یه سایت واسه اونایی که به شبکه های اجتماعی علاقه دارن..البته این با بقیه فرق داره..مخصوص طراحان وب تهیه شده..یه نظرم میتونه جالب باشه..البته بیشتر سمت جوملا مانور داده..اما میتونه کلی طراح وب رو دور هم جمع کنه..

آدرس: http://netsocial.ir

----------


## سعید کشاورز

این سایت خیلی خیلی به درد طراحان میخوره...البته آموزشی نیست ولی مطمئن باشید به کار میاد..فقط کافیه اسم آیکن مورد نظرتون رو سرچ کنید..بعدش نتیجه رو Save کنید..به همین راحتی..به  همین خوشمزگی
آدرس : www.iconfinder.com

----------


## jugernaut

رضا سورس -سامانه دانلود سورس و پروژه

http://www.rezasource.com

----------


## mahdivita

این هم یه سایت دیگه http://www.p30sazan.com/

----------


## سعید کشاورز

این سایت جون میده واسه کسایی که مبتدین و میخان jquery یاد بگیرن...البته کلی آموزش دیگه هم داره..ولی جی کوئریش یه چیز دیگس...
آدرس : http://www.ittutorial.ir

----------


## yasharhi

http://iraniangraphic.com/text/37813...%B4%D9%87.html

----------


## yasharhi

http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/css/45...nd-techniques/

----------


## esmaeilbf

Rabinweb.ir
یک دوره جدید هم درمورد وردپرس شروع کرده

----------


## alialirezaee1

در اين سايت احتياج به آموزش حرفه اي نداريد 
http://www.dabira.ir

هم قالب آماده داره هم اگه بخواي خودشون براي اشانتيون شروع كار، وبسايت شما رو طراحي ميكنن

----------


## yasharhi

http://tv.adobe.com/watch/adobe-and-...web-portfolio/

----------


## yasharhi

http://wegraphics.net/blog/tutorials...h-to-the-code/

----------


## yasharhi

http://netpixel.ir/category/design-a-webpage/

----------


## yasharhi

http://moobmoo.com/index.php/download/viewcategory/4-

 برای اینکه بخواهید یک طراح وب باشید ابتدای ساکن می  بایست با کدها و تگهای html  و نحوه کد نویسی آن آشنا شوید. بواقع اسکلت  یک وب سایت را همین html تشکیل می دهد و نما و شکل و ظاهر آن را css. بدین  ترتیب اگر به مفهوم خوبی از این دو دست پیدا کنید با کمی مطالعه و تمرین  بقیه چیزها را نیز فرا می‌گیرید.

اولین معرفی ما سایت معتبر و مطرح w3school  است به جرات می‌توان این سایت را یکی از بزرگترین مرجع آموزشی برای  فراگیری مقدماتی تا حرفه ای طراحی وب دانست. مثالهای خوب این سایت باعث  تسریع در یادگیری برای کارآموزان می شود و کدنویسی را به صورت استاندارد و  تمیز فرا می‌گیرید. این سایت با داشتن مقالات بسیار خوبی در رابطه با طراحی  باعث آشنا شدن شما با یک طراحی استاندرد و ایده آل می گیردد و روش ها و  تکنیک هایی برای بهبود طراحی وب بیان شده که بسیار برای کاربران مثمر ثمر  خواهد بود. شما در این سایت مقالات آموزشی و مطالب مفیدی از html و css و  جاوا اسکریپت و php و asp.net می‌آموزیید.

دومین معرفی ما سایت htmldog است.  در این سایت شما آموزشهای خوبی در رابطه با html , css ‌ می‌آموزید. این  سایت گنجینه فوق العاده‌ای برای مبتدیان علاقمند به یادگیری  ‌httm , css  می‌باشد.

منبع آموزشی ِدیگری که دررابطه با طراحی وب پیشنهاد می‌کنیم، سایت how-to-build-websites  است. این سایت خود را این چنین معرفی کرده که پایگاهی آموزشی است برای  تمام مبتدیان و کسانی که برای طراحی از برنامه هایی چون فرانت پیج و دری  میر و غیره استفاده می کنند… و به این نکته بسیار مهم اشاره داشته که “_اگر  می خواهید واقعاً یک طراح وب شوید باید در بدو شروع زبان کد نویسی html   را به صورت مفهومی یاد بگیرید. یادگیری این زبان(کدنویسی دستی) نیز ساده  تر ازاون چیزی هست که به‌اش فکر می‌کنید._ ”

 در این سایت ویدیوهای آموزشی ِ خوبی در رابطه با طراحی وب سایت نیز قرار داده شده که کاربران می‌توانند از آنها نیز استفاده کنند.

در سایت htmlcodetutorial  همانطور که از نامش پیداست مرجعی آموزشی برای یادگیری زبان html برای  مبتدیان می‌باشد. این سایت فروم خوب و قوی هم دارد که اگر به زبان انگلیسی  کمی آشنا باشید می‌توانید جواب اشکالات خود را از آنجا بیابید.  ضمن اینکه  در رابطه با سی اس اس نیز آموزش های خوبی دارد که اگر از پایه و با برنامه  جلو بروید آشنا شدن با این مبحث برای شما از این سایت چندان کار سختی نیست.

سایت tizag  نیز از لحاظ محتوای  آموزشی دست کمی از سایت‌های بالا که معرفی شدند ندارد و مرجع کاملی برای  آموزش html , css , php‌ است. علاقمندان به یادگیری این زبان‌ها می‌توانند  مباحث آموزشی مورد نیاز خود را از این سایت مطالعه کنند.

به سایت w3c  که در زمینه توسعه استاندارهای وب فعالیت می‌کند می‌رسیم. به قول دوستان این کاره بچه‌های طراح کار خودشان را  با کمک این سایت valid ‌ می‌کنند. در این سایت شما از اینجا  و اینجا  و اینجا در رابطه با html ,css  و نحوه کد نویسی آن‌ها به صورت حرفه‌ای و اصولی و مطابق با کنسرسیوم جهانی w3  اطلاعات خوبی کسب می‌کنید.
 امیدوارم این سایت‌ها که به شما علاقمندان طراحی وب معرفی شد کاربردی و  مفید واقع شود. کار سختی نمی‌آید. پس شروع کنید از همین الان. شما هم اگر  سایت آموزشی دیگر می‌شناسید در بخش نظردهی وارد کنید تا ما و دوستان از  آنها استفاده کنیم.

----------


## yasharhi

مراجعي براي استايلها به صورت دسته بندي شده:
CSS Property Index
CSS Properties


رفرنس اصلي سي اس اس (لينكو جاي ديگه هم داده بودم اينجا هم اوردمش)

Cascading Style Sheets Level 2 Revision 1 (CSS2.1) Specification



سایت ALA مقالات خوبی داره ...
A List Apart: The Topics


تو سایت زیر هم مقالات خوبی پیدا میشه

HTML and CSS Tutorials, References, and Articles | HTML Dog

این سه تا لینک هم واقعا حاوی مطالب به درد بخوری هست.

Guide to Cascading Style Sheets

Complete CSS Guide - Cascading style sheets reference - Contents

The Complete CSS tutoria

----------


## kharmankooh

توی این سایت هم مقالات خوبی پیدا میشه
http://www.papro.blogfa.com

----------


## na_des

سلام 
سایت خوبی برای یادگیری HTML ، JavaScript و ... به همراه مثال های کاربردی و ...
WWW.3schools.com

----------


## سعید کشاورز

تم یاب چیست؟

تم یاب اولین پایگاه اینترنتی اشتراک و فروش تمِ وب سایت فارسی و مرجعی برای یافتن و خرید تم های HTMl و CMSهای رایج وب بر پایه استاندارد های روز است. همچنین محلی است برای آشنایی با طراحان برتر ایرانی و برآورده سازی نیاز شرکت های توسعه دهنده وب ایران.
http://themeyab.com/

----------


## سعید کشاورز

اینو از دست ندین::
---------------------------
۴ ابزار بسیار مهم CSS یعنی CSS Gradient, CSS Shadow, CSS Border Radius و CSS Noise را می توانید در این سایت مشاهده کنید و به راحتی کد CSS مورد نیاز خود را تولید کنید. 
ورود به سایت

----------


## caspianhero

دوستان: کسی سایتی در ضمینه اموزش فارسی تصویری css3 و html5 میشناسه:معرفی کنه!!

----------


## mahdivita

www.cgtv.ir
http://moobmoo.com/

----------


## mahdivita

البته حواسم نبود این ها فکر نکنم css3و html5 آموزش داشته باشن     :گریه:

----------


## yasharhi

http://www.irsarzamin.com/category/%...%B2%D8%B4-css/

----------


## سعید کشاورز

دکمه های CSS را به راحتی بسازید..بدون اینکه یه خط کد بنویسید..جالبه از دست ندین

http://www.cssbuttongenerator.com/

----------


## elahe471

من از این سایت خیلی چیز یاد گرفتم ، پیشنهاد میکنم قسمت آرشیو Article ها رو زیر و رو کنید ! قسمت Demo هم نمونه های جالبی داره 

http://css-tricks.com

----------


## yasharhi

*Forums for Web Designers*


 *Digital Point – HTML Web Design*

 One of the biggest webmaster communities online.

Join *Web Design Forum.net*

 Get your web design and development questions answered.

Join *CSS Chat*

 CSS & Web design forum.

Join *Designers Talk*

 Web design forums for designers to website design.

Join *Estetica Design Forum*

 Graphic design forum and web design forum.

Join *Freelance Gossip*

 Webmaster Forum – Web Design and Development – SEO – Freelance.

Join *Graphic Design Forum*


Join *HTML Forum*

 Free webmaster HTML help and discussions.

Join *Kirupa Forum*

 Shocked resource for making designers better developers.

Join *Open Web Design*


Join *Site Point*

 Resources, Design, HTML, CSS, PHP, ASP, MySQL and more for your web site.

Join *Web Designer Forum (UK)*

 Web Design CSS Forum free Design Templates for Web Designers and Developers.

Join *Web Design Forum*

 Web Design Forum , Website Hosting, Web Development Templates Discussion.

Join *Webdigity*

 Resources, web design, php, internet marketing.

Join *Webforumz*

 Web design and development forum.

Join *Webmaster Talk*

 Web design, coding, SEO.

Join *Wtricks*

 Discuss about web design and development, read good tutorials and get free downloads.

Join *TalkFreelance*

Freelance Webmaster, Web Design & SEO community.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

دوتا سایت واسه کسایی خوبه که با وردپرس کار میکنن

سایت اول

سایت دوم

----------


## hamedbb22

به نظرتون آنلاین میشه طراحی سایت یاد گرفت؟!

----------


## na_des

چند ساليست سر و کله سايت‌هايي در وب پيدا شده که با هدف ايجاد رقابت و کشف استعدادهاي نو در طراحي وب، به امتيازدهي و انتخاب بهترين ها در ميان سايت‌هاي مختلف مي‌پردازند. شايد يکي از قدرتمندترين سايت‌هايي که در اين ميان شروع به کار کرده است سايت awwward.comباشد . برا گرفتن ایده های نو خیلی به درد میخوره  :لبخند: 
http:///www.awwwards.com

----------


## سعید کشاورز

سایت دوست خوبمون  که توی همین انجمن فعالیت دارن....در زمینه طراحی وب سایت به صورت مفید و کاربردی ویدئوهایی رو ارائه میدن که به درد خیلی از افراد میخوره..

http://quicklearn.ir/

----------


## tamafi6

ازمهمترين سايت هاي كه به صورت مرجع دركارآموزش آخرين تكنولوژيهاي روزدنيادرموردطراحي سايت هست سايت
http://www.sitepoint.com/
هستش مديران اين سايت ازبنيانگذاران زبان css3وhtml5ميباشندكه هرهفته ازطراحان مشهوردنيايك مقاله دراين سايت قرارداده ميشه وتبادل نظر,شماميتونيدبااشتراك دراين سايت هرهفته مقالات جديددريافت كنيداين سايت براي افرادحرفه اي بسيارمناسب ميباشد,

----------


## ateryad

بد نیست نگاهی به w3schoolsfa فارسی بندازید

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
http://designland.ir هم جالبه.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

اگر برای انتخاب رنگ به ابزار آنلاین احتیاج دارین نگاهی به سایت زیر بندازین..

آدرس سایت

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
نمیدونم این سایت معرفی شده یا ن!
ویدئو های کلاس اساتید دانشگاه های مخلتف از جمله صنعتی شریف!
ک 1 کلاس طراحی وب از پایه هم داره :
http://maktabkhooneh.org/
امیدوارم ک مفید واقع گردد! :)

----------


## e_a_23

> سلام
> نمیدونم این سایت معرفی شده یا ن!
> ویدئو های کلاس اساتید دانشگاه های مخلتف از جمله صنعتی شریف!
> ک 1 کلاس طراحی وب از پایه هم داره :
> http://maktabkhooneh.org/
> امیدوارم ک مفید واقع گردد! :)


بله واقعا سایت خوبی هست.منظورتون از کلاس طراحی وب همون ویدئوهای آقای بردیا علمی است؟

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

بلی سایت خوبی است!
بردیا علمی فقط آموزش فتوشاپ داشت ک!!!
من بیشتر آموزش برنامه نویسی وب محمد صالحه - دانشگاه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف مد نظرم بود!
البته بجز اون asp.net مهرداد کیانیان و آموزش دریم ویور سعید جمشیدی هم ب نظرم مفیده! :)

----------


## na_des

این سایت هم جالبه ترفندهای css

----------


## almaweb.ir

این سایت رو هرگز از دست ندید !! یادگیری بدون خستگی و بسیار جالب !

توضیح میده + همون موقع کد رو مینویسید و میرید مرحله بعد !

http://codecademy.com/

----------


## i.RB92

سایت تیزلرنینگ رو هم من پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------


## f_talebi

این سایت هم خیلی خوبه 
www.7learn.com

----------


## e_a_23

ترجمه ی سایت w3schools:
www.beyamooz.com

----------


## soroush.r70

لینک وب سایت

----------


## viiictor

> دوستان: کسی سایتی در ضمینه اموزش فارسی تصویری css3 و html5 میشناسه:معرفی کنه!!


از این کتاب پارسی برای CSS3 استفاده کنید !

http://forum.iranian-group.ir/thread177.html

برای HTML5 هم به زودی قرار میدم

----------


## i.RB92

> دوستان: کسی سایتی در ضمینه اموزش فارسی تصویری css3 و html5 میشناسه:معرفی کنه!!


اینم فیلمهای آموزشی به زبان فارسی در مورد HTML5 و CSS3

----------


## viiictor

www.codecity.ir

توی این سایت هم آموزش های تصویری و pdf خوبی هست ! هم در زمینه بونامه نویسی و طراحی وب هم چیز های دیگر

----------


## 130000

> دوستان: کسی سایتی در ضمینه اموزش فارسی تصویری css3 و html5 میشناسه:معرفی کنه!!


سلام بهترین آموزش طراحی سایت به زبان فارسی که تا حالا دیدم سایت آزاد دانلود هستش www.azad-dl.com حتما فیلمهاش رو دانلود کنید تا متوجه بشید چه آموزش های فوق العاده ای تهیه کردن. 

*ورود به سایت*

----------


## Hemmatyar

http://www.iroschool.com/

----------


## سعید کشاورز

یه سایت خیلی خوب واسه اون کسایی که میخوان مطالب حرفه ای طراحی وب یاد بگیرن..
فوق العادس واقعا
http://iranweblearn.com/

----------


## seyyed75

سلام
ترجمه سایت w3schools:
www.beyamooz.com

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام.
سایت ها رو دیدم و لازم دیدم این سایت رو هم معرفی کنم.
http://www.beyamooz.com/

سایت دیگه ای که من خودم ازش لذت می برم رو می نویسم.
دمو های مختلف و کد های آماده زیادی داره
http://cssdeck.com/

موفق باشید

----------


## hamid075

سلام. این سایت تازه کار خودش رو شروع کرده و رو به رشده : http://learnsource.net/

----------


## سعید کشاورز

طراحی سایت پلن سایت

plansite.ir

----------


## amir456123

این سایت هم تو زمینه قالب وردپرس معرفی کنید

----------


## hooman_the1

> این سایت هم تو زمینه قالب وردپرس معرفی کنید


این مقاله رو بررسی کنید :

http://appzweb.ir/articles/choosethemetips.htm

همچنین برای نحوه بارگذاری قالب ها تو وردپرس :

http://appzweb.ir/articles/installtheme.htm

----------

